# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Expert advice from novice (Sarcasm)

## lovbyts

I love it (not really) when acquaintances or coworkers who dont even lift and never had a real injury pull/strain a muscle and then try to tell you what you should do or especially take after they start feeling betting in a week or two as if its a miracle cure. Apples to oranges their little strain and me having 2 arthroscopy shoulder surgeries and 2 full replacement due to Rotator cuff repair, bone spurs, detached tendons and bicep and of course arthritis all on the left side and still need to get the right side done soon. lol

Yeah their magic bean amino acid is the cure all, until I showed them all the different vitamins as well as aminos I take. Same people love telling you what stocks you need to buy NOW because its going to make them rich next week, like Bitcoin or one of the other 100 "Sure things". lol

I had another coworker a few years ago apologize for saying he thought I was taking advantage of my Medical leave from work for 30 days after my 2nd lower back surgery. My 1st lower back surgery was on L3 & L4. I didnt miss any work because everything went very smoothly and it was a several year progressive injury, not all of the sudden. 2nd time was on L5/S1 and it ruptured leaving me 90% paralyzed for 2 weeks from the waist down. It was impossible to even sit on the toilet to take a sh*t or walk/stand more than 15 seconds at a time without passing out.

After he hurt/strained his lower back he said he had never been in so much pain and understood what I had gone through. I asked him how he got to the hospital/doctors when he hurt his back. He said he drove. I looked him in the eye and said "You dont have the slightest clue what I went through" and walked away.

Im sure most everyone knows one or two like that.

----------


## JSom

Most of all, the great experts who give out stupid advice and at the same time are not responsible for it, are pissed off. I once heard a trainer say to a person with autoimmune thyroiditis that he should not pay attention to this problem, but just practice like everyone else. Attention, the question: if a person will forget about his problem and then this disease will come out to him sideways, who will then rake the consequences?

----------

